# built-in microwave replacement



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello to all,


Have a built in blk GE model # JE1860BH 03 microwave and it seems to do a great job at heating up the plates, bowls, [all ceramic] and only warms the food. The plate after 1 min to 1 min & 30 secs gets hot but the food barely warm. Have an old beat-up stand alone at a cabin that is prob 10 yrs older and it rocks..heats the food, not solely the plates and does it in a much shorter time.
Based on the enclosed pic's, any specifics other than making sure the dimensions are all correct? I've learned that all units plug in via outlet in the back - this one is completely trimmed-out.
I need a blk unit w same dimensions, so any brands or models that are made today that work? The unit in question was made in April 2005.
Thanks and pls let me know if you have any questions - tstex


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

You have to purchase a trim kit with your microwave. That’s just a basic on the counter microwave with a trim kit. Pay attention to the wattage of the microwave your purchasing. That will make all the difference in how fast your food cooks. Higher wattage, faster cooking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

BayouRunner said:


> You have to purchase a trim kit with your microwave. That’s just a basic on the counter microwave with a trim kit. Pay attention to the wattage of the microwave your purchasing. That will make all the difference in how fast your food cooks. Higher wattage, faster cooking
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's 1100 watts, which seems like a lot to me...anything to compare this wattage? Also, would everything w higher wattage still be 120 VAC.

Finally, does the wattage determine "how and what it heats" vs how fast it heats? 

Add'l electrical below:

Power / Ratings
Electrical Input - 120V Amperage: 13.6
Electrical Input - 120V Watts: 1550
Frequency (MHz): 2450

Thanks again


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

tstex said:


> I guess it's 1560 watts, which seems like a lot to me...anything to compare this wattage? Also, would everything w higher wattage still be 120 VAC.
> 
> 
> Finally, does the wattage determine "how and what it heats" vs how fast it heats?
> ...


 I found it on line, it says 1100 watts which is about average. I have some dishes that get really hot in mine while other dishes don't.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The 1.55 kW is the wattage draw. It includes all power used. 
The actual microwave power is rated at 1100W. That is the number that will impact cooking time.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Neal/Oso - thanks _ I actually edited my notes and saw it was 1100watts...thanks too for clarification


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

1100 watts is on the higher side. Should be a good microwave. Maybe it has a bad stirrer or possibly a bad fan motor. 1200 watts is the highest that I’ve seen.average is about a 1000.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

tstex said:


> Finally, does the wattage determine "how and what it heats" vs how fast it heats?



Wattage determines how fast it heats. The microwave emits radio waves that are tunes to the natural frequency of water. I have never heard of a microwave heating up the plate but not the food, so I can't comment on how or why.


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

Some ceramics are not microwavable......they will heat up even to the point of developing small cracks in the dish and eventually just break apart. Some ceramics are hand painted with metallic paint...another no no. Most ceramics are OK but sometimes you just can't tell.

Best microwave container is clear glass....just like the turntable in your unit.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

thanks Bayou, SPS & Dan...when the bowl gets hot, the food also heats but not nearly as proportional to the pottery. We use only white ceramics and glass too. It's just that the m-wave in the country is much smaller and older [and uses less wattage]. 

From our conversations here, I am going to ask how other peoples m-waves work and what they use to heat food in and what are their specific results. thanks again


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Try a paper plate under something and I'd bet it'd work.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

3onthetree said:


> Try a paper plate under something and I'd bet it'd work.



Will do - thanks


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> The microwave emits radio waves that are tunes to the natural frequency of water.


That's an urban legend.
It's more about it being the center of one the unlicensed ISM bands.

https://bethesignal.com/wp/2017/02/why-do-microwave-ovens-operate-at-2-45-ghz/


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

BayouRunner refers to stirrer. On a turning motor in roof of oven and not visible.

Alternately, a turntable to place food on.

Idea was to not rely on microwave tube to evenly heat, so spin in some way.

If the food you place inside is room temp vs refrigerated vs frozen, time difference is expected.

Any frozen food item says it best on package: 'Cook' halfway, remove and stir with a fork, replace and 'cook' some more. 

Even finding the 'hotspot' ie not placing food item in center of oven, could be important.

Recommended: Whatever you buy or keep, start the oven and leave the room.


----------

